# Western Scottish Isles May/June



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Our (loosely) planned trip for 3 weeks late May to mid June this year is to tour the Western Isles of Scotland, something we've always wanted to do.

Using the (now free) bridge to Skye, then getting the ferry to Harris/Lewis, then hopping across to the Uists, then back to Skye, or maybe visa versa, haven't decided yet.

One question that springs to mind, do I need to pre book the ferries or can i just turn up and go? (we don't plan on getting a hopscotch ticket).

Really looking forward to this one and any advice about anything would be most appreciated.

pete.


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Shouldn't be too busy that time of year so booking not a priority, you could go up to Stornoway, and take the ferry back to Ullapool, but it's an expensive one, and will need booking as it carries a lot of commercial traffic. Should be early enough to avoid the worst of the midges too!! Plenty trout fishing in the machair lochs, some free, and the rest cheap. Let me know if you hit any snags and I will try to help.
Cheers
John


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you were planning to take you motorhome on the ferries, have you checked the prices! When I was last in Uig most seem to leave their vehicles in the carpark and go across as day trippers. There is a small campsite in Uig, walking distance to the ferry. Caladonian MacBrayne web site is http://www.calmac.co.uk/

peedee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info giok, i'll know who to ask if i need more advice.

Peedee, yep, got the calmac brochure whilst at the NEC and my planned route; uig-tarbert leverburgh-berneray lochmaddy-uig works out at £220.30 for individual tickets or £199.60 for a hopscotch. Daytrips wont tie in with our plans as we intend to stay at least a few days on each island, but thanks anyway.

I'll never moan about ferry prices to France again! :^o 

pete.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You will have to tell us about it afterwards, I would love to do it but not sure 
the roads would be wide enough for our motorhome.

peedee


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

*Peedee* of course you can go there the roads are wide enough for your van, they even have HGVs on the Western Isles  God's beautiful country.
*Pete *I would book, Skye to outer Isles and return if I were you especially if you intend to ferry during the period round Whitsun.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Docted, it is as well to ask knowing what some of the road are like.
Don't mind narrow roads as long as there are plenty of passing places and no sheer drops  Perhaps when it last crossed my mind I was too focused on the over 5m ferry fare to even think of anything else  

peedee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

In true motorhoming tradition we've now changed our minds and are going to France instead. :roll: 

The Western Isles trip is now on hold until October so expect more questions on this later in the year, thanks again.

pete.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

With the price of fuel, cost of island ferries and the hassle of parking in this country and not least the weather, cannot say I blame you PJ. Sounds like a sensible decision but Scotland in Ocotber?:wink: 

peedee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well at least I shouldn't have trouble with the midges in October!

The £88 rtn with Norfolkline was too tempting.

pete.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete. When are you going? We are booked on Norfolk 20th May, I think its 5pm boat.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sid,

We're off the day before you, 19th May on the 2130 crossing, or an earlier one if we finish work sooner.

Can't wait!

pete


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Dear me...*

The roads on the Isles are single track yes.

If buses and artics can pass eachother I imagine MH's will manage, I certainly did though mine is not a monster.

The West is always a gamble. I live in the East of Scotland, Stonehaven to be exact. If you get the weather then October is gorgeous most places in Scotland, though September is better if you want the heather pics but you wont get them in the West anyway.

I was £140 ish for me and the MH and dog to go to Harris from Uig.

I have also priced the cost of going to Shetland from Aberdeen and that was a mere £340. They obviously really want visitors up there. However..

Yes fuel in the islands is not cheap, I paid £1.04 a litre last August in Harris, but hey, it has to get there by ferry and supply and demand rules hmm?

On the other hand lets consider the plusses here.

Peace, stunning beauty, more peace, some of the best soul food on the planet and yet more peace.

I for one consider my trip priceless.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Dear me...*

I've seen Yank RV's on both Mull & Skye and would have no hesitation in taking my 34ft Georgieboy again. Although the roads are small up there, it's VERY quite so you don't feel pressurised into going faster than you are comfortable with. The only thing that puts me off ( and indeed, was the cuse of us changingg our mind & going to France last year) was the price of the ferries. Just keep your eyes open for the odd car or two catching up and use the pull-ins.


----------

